

$260 8TB Seagate Hard Drive - jameshk
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/12/seagate-ships-8tb-shingled-hard-drive/

======
Jeremy1026
And to think, I just dropped $80 for a 2TB drive last month. Could have gotten
4x the storage for less than 3x the cost.

~~~
jameshk
Yeah, pretty crazy!

